# Pleurothallis Melanopoda



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I came across a picture of this Orchid not too long ago and it blew me away. I love the leaves. I have tried to find info on it but the only thing that comes up is this one picture. Obviously it must be hard to come by but just wondering if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks a lot like _Pleurothallis dodsonii_.


Is this the image?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that group of pleurothallis


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

that is it. It is a beauty. But I couldn't find any info on it. I gather it is not too common.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I think they meant P. melanochthoda.
As to if that is one in the photo, I have my doubts. 

It could very well be P. dodsonii or possibly a related species. That group of plants
were put into a new genus called Apoda-Prorepentia


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

That could very well explain why there is no other info other than the picture.
Thanks!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have noticed that in some pics of dodsonii there are very few bumps on the leaves and in others, lots. Do the bumps come with age or variable from plant to plant?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

The bumps vary from clone to clone. I have a piece that I'd say is rather bumpy but has nowhere near as many bumps as the one Shaun pictured. Also, be careful if you're planning to buy one of these. Many sellers, especially the big South American nurseries, sell something totally different as Plths. dodsonii.

Another really nice, similar species is Pleurothallis crinita, but it is more difficult to find.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Back in 2007 I got P. crinita from Andy's. Did great until I moved.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just saw a picture of crinita. Very nice also!


----------

